# The By Mistake Coil Build



## Valesidecc (26/4/15)

So i was in the process of building a coil for my aerotank by using a zip tie instead of a screw driver. When pulling the wrapped coil off it kind of warped quite a bit and became unusable (or so i thought). i messed with the coil and ended up with an atom/ flower looking creation. So @Zodd and i decided it would be a good idea to try and vape on it.

I figured what the heck and chucked it in my tobh atty to see what the resistance was. It was a little over 1.2ohms. Long story short after a surprisingly successful mistake, i tried to replicate that mistake (with not as much success, but close enough) and ended up with a dual floral atom whats-a-ma-call-it coil build. It makes quite a decent amount of vapour and flavour too!

*Original Mistake on the left , replica try on the right.*



*Fired up (stupid sideways loaded image)



Wicked


*
Thanks for looking! Feel free to make some name suggestions

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan (27/4/15)

Valesidecc said:


> So i was in the process of building a coil for my aerotank by using a zip tie instead of a screw driver. When pulling the wrapped coil off it kind of warped quite a bit and became unusable (or so i thought). i messed with the coil and ended up with an atom/ flower looking creation. So @Zodd and i decided it would be a good idea to try and vape on it.
> 
> I figured what the heck and chucked it in my tobh atty to see what the resistance was. It was a little over 1.2ohms. Long story short after a surprisingly successful mistake, i tried to replicate that mistake (with not as much success, but close enough) and ended up with a dual floral atom whats-a-ma-call-it coil build. It makes quite a decent amount of vapour and flavour too!
> 
> ...



LOL, reminds of :

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Valesidecc (27/4/15)

GOLD!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (27/4/15)

That's quite an interesting build 

See something good can come from a mistake. Lol

PS @free3dom looking at this now, I am thinking we should have left the deformed paralell build that was squashed in @abdul's Derringer. It could have been marvellous!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## abdul (27/4/15)

Yiannaki said:


> That's quite an interesting build
> 
> See something good can come from a mistake. Lol
> 
> PS @free3dom looking at this now, I am thinking we should have left the deformed paralell build that was squashed in @abdul's Derringer. It could have been marvellous!


Ha it would not have worked, the leg got snapped 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (27/4/15)

abdul said:


> Ha it would not have worked, the leg got snapped
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No not the snapped leg one  I think you must have missed the one that got turned into mush

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/4/15)

All I can say is that we learn from out mistakes..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul (27/4/15)

Yiannaki said:


> No not the snapped leg one  I think you must have missed the one that got turned into mush



That was on @devdev not mine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (27/4/15)

abdul said:


> That was on @devdev not mine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh Woops! I think you might be right


----------



## free3dom (27/4/15)

@Valesidecc that is a great looking "mistake" 

Only problem I would guess is that they don't heat up evenly since there is very little chance that the duals are exactly the same...still an awesome "something new", definitely worth investigating - well done 



Yiannaki said:


> PS @free3dom looking at this now, I am thinking we should have left the deformed paralell build that was squashed in @abdul's Derringer. It could have been marvellous!





A missed opportunity for sure...but I do think wicking it would have been...challenging

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Valesidecc (28/4/15)

free3dom said:


> @Valesidecc that is a great looking "mistake"
> 
> Only problem I would guess is that they don't heat up evenly since there is very little chance that the duals are exactly the same...still an awesome "something new", definitely worth investigating - well done



Yeah the original did seem to start glowing a split second before the other one, but i did expect that since the coils arent exactly the same

Reactions: Like 1


----------

